# How to ..........



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

How do I block out the number plate on the car once Ive taken a picture of it.
Which programme should I use to save the pictures ?

Thanks


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

You can use a number of programmes ranging from MS Paint to programs like Photoshop. It all depends on what programs you have


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

ms paint.or any other paint program you have


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks lads ,just found it I'll give it a go !!


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

S##t,now Ive got them into photobucket but does this work ?


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

The car looks great mate.. so what you got in the boot :lol: as it looks mega low from the rear just the front now 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

satnam said:


> The car looks great mate.. so what you got in the boot :lol: as it looks mega low from the rear just the front now
> 
> Sat :thumb:


I think it looks lower cause its in a drain !!

I'll try some more pics later :driver:


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's one of rear


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice car :thumb: 

Is that concord road,park royal ?


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

Dave Mk6 said:


> Nice car :thumb:
> 
> Is that concord road,park royal ?


Bloody hell ,how did you know that !


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

hahaha i've done a bit of work for take 2 films


----------

